# Face Trim



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi All - poor Poppy now can't see for floppy face fur! Did Julia do a face trim video (can't find one), or does anyone else know of any good videos so I can have a go myself. Poppy is really good at being groomed, etc, so she won't mind. I have thinned out a few weeks ago, but she is definitely in need of a better cut on her face. Loving her shaggy coat at the moment, so can't bring myself to cut that shorter yet.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

No advise but hoping someone will come along as I am about to trim Daisy's fringe!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hello - if you type in the "search" above "Cockapoo Grooming Video" there is the Jukees ones that are videos on YouTube! I haven't looked at them yet as haven't needed to but I expect that there will be something to help you out on there!  X

P.S. It's a Sticky!


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

This is a link to Part 4 - and it shows the face trim x

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohQbheMZhpE

Stephen xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I trim the fringe, corner of eyes, under the chin (beard) and the ears too.. I just trim away until I have the cute look I like .... practical and neat, but very cockapoo, is my approach ... gave mine a trim yesterday .. I can see their eyes


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> This is a link to Part 4 - and it shows the face trim x
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohQbheMZhpE
> 
> Stephen xx


I took a look at all of them again this morning - (INVALUABLE )as this task is soon approaching. Julia must have been own out by the time finished with Buzz - oh well - better than going to thevgym


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks - especially the video from Julia. Really useful to know which bits to hold whilst you are trimming! Used my thinning scissors and can't believe how much has come off just so she can see. Looks like a puppy again and I'm really pleased with the result. Will see if I can take a picture once she has stopped running round the garden!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i dont cut strat across, they end up with a look like they are in shock(lol they might well be lol) 


i brush out my girls topnots then comb down over the eyes, i then take scissors and trim over the eyes leaving a point over the nose if you know what i mean. so you get bit of fringe that overhangs but they can still see out their eyes. 

took some quick picks on my phone to try and show you what i mean. all photos taken in the last 20 nins at most. 













































this is what Echo and Gypsy look like when they are sleeping.


----------

